# Flooring laser?



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

Personally I've never used anything but a chalk line and a tape measure. However I encountered a little incident today on the jobsite. I began to wonder if my guys had a laser line to follow, ( hard to lose that under any mortar) perhaps we could have avoided our problem this morning. Of course slowing down and thinking ahead would have solved the issue as well, but unfortunatley few people will care about the job as much as I do. And it's hard to be everywhere at once.

So, anybody use a laser to lay tile? If so what model would you recommend?

Thanks all.

Jason


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fresh from 1 week ago:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-lasers-108924/


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the Dewalt floor laser and it works good for what I do which is usually smaller rooms. If your doing big stuff you may want to take a look at something higher quality and more $$$


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Fresh from 1 week ago:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-lasers-108924/


...or read this thread :laughing:


----------



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will check that out.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

We'll head over there if you need assistance :scooter:


----------

